# Millipede Vivarium plans



## Pangogirl (Sep 27, 2017)

I'm planning on setting up a millipede vivarium but I'm having some trouble figuring out a few things. I currently have 1 Florida ivory, 2 cherry footed, 1 _Tylobolus uncigerus, _and 1 smokey ghost. Can I keep these together? What other species could I keep with them? I'll be using a 10 gal terrarium so, how much substrate do I need to make? Where can I get safe plants? What kinds of plants should I use? I have a pothos and a fern I got at a reptile expo but I don't know what else to use. How would I change the millipede substrate with the plants in it? Would a flouresnt grow light make it too hot for the millipedes?


----------



## LawnShrimp (Sep 27, 2017)

Millipedes prefer constant darkness over bright light, and therefore only the Ivory (as they are the most active species) will likely be seen if the light is on.

For substrate, a general good rule is to have as much or a little more substrate as the largest millipede is long. This allows every millipede to burrow comfortably to molt.

Both the pothos and the fern sound like good choices, especially the pothos as those can handle near-darkness and still be lush and green. The millipedes might take a few bites out of either plant and will certainly eat dead leaves or fronds, but otherwise should be ok living with plants. Millipede feces is a wonderful compost and should provide plants with enough nutrients that fertilizer (which may harm the millipedes) is not needed. However, as far as watering the plants goes, I would want to make sure that the water does not make the substrate into mud that millipedes and their babies could drown in.

Unless the plants have been treated with pesticides, they should be fine to use with millis.

All Spirobolids, (including all of the millipedes you own) and Spirosteptids care able to coexist peacefully. The _Tylobolus_, depending on where it is from, might need cooler conditions. This could also be true of the 'Cherry Footeds' as_ N. americanus/annularis_ comes from both the subtropics and the cold north. Most other millipedes would be happy with these species as roomates, unless they are desert millipedes such as _Orthoporus_.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## Matttoadman (Sep 30, 2017)

I recommend one of the short mother in laws tongue "Sansevieria sps". They do need to be watered often and need very little light. I have a fish tank on mine. It grew from a damaged two leaf plant to three plants. I just pulled it out of the pot and planted it in the coco fiber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pangogirl (Oct 3, 2017)

LawnShrimp said:


> Millipedes prefer constant darkness over bright light, and therefore only the Ivory (as they are the most active species) will likely be seen if the light is on.
> 
> For substrate, a general good rule is to have as much or a little more substrate as the largest millipede is long. This allows every millipede to burrow comfortably to molt.
> 
> ...


My Tylobolus and N. Americanus are both from bugsincyberspace.com so I believe they're from Oregon. I plan on adding springtails and some calico isopods to the substrate, but I also want to use old substrate as fertilizer for my outdoor plants. Is there any way to separate the isopods from the substrate? I don't want to introduce a non native species.


----------



## Pangogirl (Oct 3, 2017)

Matttoadman said:


> I recommend one of the short mother in laws tongue "Sansevieria sps". They do need to be watered often and need very little light. I have a fish tank on mine. It grew from a damaged two leaf plant to three plants. I just pulled it out of the pot and planted it in the coco fiber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get it from a garden store?


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 4, 2017)

Pangogirl said:


> My Tylobolus and N. Americanus are both from bugsincyberspace.com so I believe they're from Oregon. I plan on adding springtails and some calico isopods to the substrate, but I also want to use old substrate as fertilizer for my outdoor plants. Is there any way to separate the isopods from the substrate? I don't want to introduce a non native species.


Depending on if your _Narceus americanus_ are different sexes you could be throwing out millipede babies too! Many people do not recommend isopods with millipedes as isopods will devour leaves, supplemental food, and millipede eggs. However, if you are not planning on breeding then they should be fine, but calico _P. scaber_ will definitely overrun your tank. If you want to remove isopods, try placing a piece of vegetable on the surface and wait until it is covered with isopods before brushing them into a box and repeating. Calico isopods are likely Porcellio scaber, a species already introduced to most of North America so I doubt if you will cause any problems if a few more escape. (I keep isopods, but separate from my millis.)

I would isolate the plant for a few months or even unpot it and scrub the soil off the roots, leaves with water to remove pesticides for the millipedes. _Sansiveria_ are bulletproof and would not mind this at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matttoadman (Oct 4, 2017)

I got my sansiveria at Walmart.


----------



## Matttoadman (Oct 4, 2017)

Matttoadman said:


> I recommend one of the short mother in laws tongue "Sansevieria sps". They do need to be watered often and need very little light. I have a fish tank on mine. It grew from a damaged two leaf plant to three plants. I just pulled it out of the pot and planted it in the coco fiber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




   “They do NOT need to be watered often”......    sorry about that


----------



## Redmont (Oct 4, 2017)

If the tank has enough dence foliage, then the bottom of the tank where the soil is would be darker and cooler for the millipedes, I’ve heard ferns can be tricky to grow but I’m not sure, I’d definitely do pothos, I even think just pothos would look very nice. You can get a few verietys of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pangogirl (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks! Would a Thai rainbow and a philippine blue able to cohabitate with my current species?


----------



## Redmont (Oct 5, 2017)

They are more tropical species so I would think they would like higher temps. Maybe they would be better of in there own tank together. Someone else with more XP may comment.


----------



## mickiem (Oct 5, 2017)

Pangogirl said:


> My Tylobolus and N. Americanus are both from bugsincyberspace.com so I believe they're from Oregon. I plan on adding springtails and some calico isopods to the substrate, but I also want to use old substrate as fertilizer for my outdoor plants. Is there any way to separate the isopods from the substrate? I don't want to introduce a non native species.


I agree with @LawnShrimp .  I use my used substrate as fertilizer but after I move the animals, I wait 3 months before I dump it.  I watch it for babies.

Isopods will definitely eat your baby millipedes.  I have had that happen in two enclosures.  I love isopods but I keep them separately.

Bugs in Cyberspace sources millipedes that come from all over the world.  What you buy from him isn't necessarily from Oregon.  He doesn't import but he sells exotic species that are captive bred but originally from other countries.  You could ask him from where each millipede comes if it is important to you.

I have never kept plants in with my millipedes.  I have branches and moss on the surface but no plants.  Every now a then a cucumber or corn will sprout.   I just leave it until they eat it or it becomes detritus.  I would think the way the millipedes burrow, they would uproot the plant and it would be constant work trying to keep it planted.  If any kind of systemic biocide is used on the plant in question, rinsing or washing would not remove the poison; it would be inside the tissues of the plant.  If it is possible to buy organic houseplants, you should do so.  I see plants on Josh's Frogs website.  Since frogs are such sensitive creatures, I would assume that is a safe bet.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Redmont (Oct 5, 2017)

I can also source exotic millipede if anyone is interested pm me for a list, I can get more species next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Oct 5, 2017)

Pangogirl said:


> Thanks! Would a Thai rainbow and a philippine blue able to cohabitate with my current species?


Thai rainbows apparently like cooler temperatures and Philippines blues have their own care quirks. Have you considered buying multiples of the same species? Breeding is very easy with millipedes and is both cheap and productive! Also, I find that millipedes get very stressed when a member of another species tries to mate with them. I am currently in the process of separating a community species tank into separate species enclosures because T. corralinus males were stressing my N. americs.


mickiem said:


> I agree with I have never kept plants in with my millipedes.  I have branches and moss on the surface but no plants.  Every now a then a cucumber or corn will sprout.   I just leave it until they eat it or it becomes detritus.  I would think the way the millipedes burrow, they would uproot the plant and it would be constant work trying to keep it planted.


 I have to agree here, live plants could just get dug up and/or eaten. The only one that could stand that would probably be Sansiveria. I'm not sure if it even possible for those to die.


----------



## marionimacaroni (Jun 3, 2019)

Can anyone tell me whether keeping a millipede (flame leg PH) in a carton box vivarium is a good/bad idea? It's the only box I have that actually fits the substrate depth requirement. Right now I'm covering it with a plastic bag with tiny. This morning I noticed that the pede tried to escape the box and was asleep in plastic pocket on the outer side of the box. But maybe that's because theyre just bound to reach all the crevices and happened to get stuck outside?


----------



## Polenth (Jun 3, 2019)

marionimacaroni said:


> Can anyone tell me whether keeping a millipede (flame leg PH) in a carton box vivarium is a good/bad idea? It's the only box I have that actually fits the substrate depth requirement. Right now I'm covering it with a plastic bag with tiny. This morning I noticed that the pede tried to escape the box and was asleep in plastic pocket on the outer side of the box. But maybe that's because theyre just bound to reach all the crevices and happened to get stuck outside?


Cardboard enclosures aren't a good idea. They'll get damp and start to fall apart and rot. Also, millipedes can climb cardboard. They can't climb glass and plastic, so it's a lot harder for them to escape. You don't need anything fancy... a cheap plastic storage box will do if money is an issue.


----------



## marionimacaroni (Jun 4, 2019)

Polenth said:


> Cardboard enclosures aren't a good idea. They'll get damp and start to fall apart and rot. Also, millipedes can climb cardboard. They can't climb glass and plastic, so it's a lot harder for them to escape. You don't need anything fancy... a cheap plastic storage box will do if money is an issue.


Thanks for answering, Polenth! I've replaced it with a glass one and true enough, he can't escape!


----------



## BepopCola (Jun 5, 2019)

Pangogirl said:


> What kinds of plants should I use? I have a pothos and a fern I got at a reptile expo but I don't know what else to use.


_Sansevieria _and _bromeliads _are always good. 
I've tried a few plants directly in the substrate of my tanks, but many have either rotted or got eaten.
Survivors have been a peace liliy, _hawaiian schefflera_, and a _dracaena sp. _that I got from petco. I also have a christmas cactus that's living in the dampness somehow. 
Some millipedes might eat peace lilies and christmas cacti,_ looking at you A. gigas. _
Semi-aqautic aquarium plants (like _anubias_) could also work, but I don't know if they'd get eaten. 
You can try air plants also if you have branches or hides that are above the substrate.


Pangogirl said:


> How would I change the millipede substrate with the plants in it? Would a flouresnt grow light make it too hot for the millipedes?


I have my plants in net pots so I can move them around easier while still allowing them to access the soil. 
You can try LED lights, they've been good enough for my plants and don't really heat up too much. I got some amber light ones from Lowe's.
There are also LED grow lights around if you're wanting some non-low light plants.


----------



## Polenth (Jun 5, 2019)

marionimacaroni said:


> Thanks for answering, Polenth! I've replaced it with a glass one and true enough, he can't escape!


You're welcome. As a general forum note though, it's better to start a new topic, rather than hide your questions in an old topic. What ends up happening is people will reply to the original post and you're less likely to get an answer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

